
We Don't Know Whether Obamacare Was a Net Gain - johan_larson
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-03-28/we-don-t-know-whether-obamacare-was-a-net-gain
======
tmaly
I remember when they signed the law, they had a picture of the bill and it was
a couple feet tall worth of paper.

That does not include the regulations that will be written after.

The more complex they make these things, the harder it is to figure out what
the outcome is.

